# Why do some girls find bangs attractive on guys?



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to have a buzzcut, and when I did, I didn't get much attention from girls. But over the last year I've grown it out to look like a Beatles/Justin Bieber-esque mop-top style, like this:

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/2421&#8230;

With this style, I've gotten more attention from girls, so I think the hair is what's doing it. For girls who like this hairstyle, can you tell me what it is about it that you find attractive?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I personally think it is disgusting.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<< Black person.

Good thing black guys can't get bangs I guess? They look very bad, especially with all these teen guys following the Bieber hairstyle trend.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I personally think it is disgusting.


This. I don't like long hair on guys, unless it's spiked up or something, but I'd rather have someone with like girl long hair rather than this.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't really like that look to be honest


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I like bangs. Unusually, I think girls look awesome with what would be considered short for a girl, and guys with what would be considered long for a guy. So basically the same length. Buzz cuts are boring


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Because they symbolize health and fertility.

By the way, Killer, there is already a user with an Emma Watson avatar. That's why I no longer have Emma in my avatar, and instead picked a different celebrity. When I saw your av, I thought it was a different user.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that it looks sloppy and lazy. 

My hair looks just like the hair in the avatar. I part it to the side, which no one does anymore. I like to look decent.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

If you're going to have longish hair as a guy, at least have it a bit messy. (that's what I do) All these guys going around with Justin bieber esque pristine hair do's annoy me no end lol :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to have a buzz cut  I want to get one again but I haven't got the guts to do it!!!!!!!!!!?!!!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't usually go for the 60's mod style you're talking about there, but I love guys with bangs in their eyes.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I love bangs on guys....it looks good when they flip it to the side XD haha


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Men with long hair or "bangs" as you put it, are sexy. Hence the dude in my avatar. End of.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

lyric said:


> Men with long hair or "bangs" as you put it, are sexy. Hence the dude in my avatar. End of.


That's a guy :um *squints*


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> That's a guy :um *squints*


Indeed.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

No doubt no doubt you guys; by the way don't look at my avatar.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

lyric said:


> Indeed.


Aaaaah I love Taemin! sooo cuuute :3


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

lockS said:


> Aaaaah I love Taemin! sooo cuuute :3


He and Onew are the cutest in the group.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

lyric said:


> He and Onew are the cutest in the group.


Totally agree with you on that :clap ...and they always rock their bangs the best!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> That's a guy :um *squints*


That got me too lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

lockS said:


> Aaaaah I love Taemin! sooo cuuute :3





lyric said:


> He and Onew are the cutest in the group.





lockS said:


> Totally agree with you on that :clap ...and they always rock their bangs the best!











?



ShadyGFX said:


> That got me too lol


Glad I'm not the only one lol :b


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ He's in a Kpop boy band.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

Buzzcuts don't look good on guys, IMO. It looks the best a bit shaggy.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Because men with bangs are totally kakkoi!
^here comes me going full retard


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

lyric said:


> Men with long hair or "bangs" as you put it, are sexy. Hence the dude in my avatar. End of.


 thats a dude?


----------

